# return to R.S.A



## devonmark (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, my name is mark, I lived in South Africa in the early 80s (Port Elizabeth).

I'm now 45 and a work for myself as a plasterer and tiler, I have often thought of returning as I loved the country. Can anyone tell me what the prospects are like for work in this sector, is the country as unstable as we hear regarding safety ? 
Thanks for reading....Mark.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

devonmark said:


> Hi, my name is mark, I lived in South Africa in the early 80s (Port Elizabeth).
> 
> I'm now 45 and a work for myself as a plasterer and tiler, I have often thought of returning as I loved the country. Can anyone tell me what the prospects are like for work in this sector, is the country as unstable as we hear regarding safety ?
> Thanks for reading....Mark.


Mark, I have no experience of South Africa, but can only tell you of the experiences I have read about on other forums.

Crime and security must apparantly be a major factor in your thoughts on returning to SA, as it has a very high crime rate and there is a high incidence of extreme violence being used in these crimes. I believe its changed a lot since the 80's.


----------



## devonmark (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks again Strav, I would imagine it has changed a lot, it does look like it'll be spain as the mrs wants to be closer to home for visits etc.... just that I've always wanted to go back..Mark


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mark, 

Like Strav I can't speak from personal experience but I do know several expats from R.S.A and they say the same thing about the crime and violence. Some of them really loved the country but couldn't stay there any longer because of the crime. They wanted to bring their families up in a more stable environment.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

devonmark said:


> Hi, my name is mark, I lived in South Africa in the early 80s (Port Elizabeth).
> 
> I'm now 45 and a work for myself as a plasterer and tiler, I have often thought of returning as I loved the country. Can anyone tell me what the prospects are like for work in this sector, is the country as unstable as we hear regarding safety ?
> Thanks for reading....Mark.


Hi Mark, also an old PE girl here! My hometown, but now living in Cape Town. To answer your questions, things are quite tough in SA right now but the locals are still full of hope and from what I read on expat sites there seems to be quite a few South Africans coming back home again. It is an individual choice for each and every one of them. Do some more research before you decide and if you do go ahead, drop me a line, and I will see if I can assist you with anything. 

As for your field of interest, my suggestion would be to start your own business. Anyone who offers good service in SA is a winner!


----------

